# Erfahrungen Scott Spark



## 328 (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute....

Folgendes, da es das Scott Spark nun schon seit einem Jahr
gibt und sicherlich einige von euch schon damit fahren, würden 
mich einige Erfahrungsberichte von euch intressieren.
Ich möchte mir das Ding (Spark 10) möglicherweise nächstes Jahr zulegen
und haupsächlich für XC Bundesliga Rennen verwenden. Ich fahre seit
vielen Jahren HT, dazwischen mal 1 Jahr ein Alu Fully und jetzt wieder
ein HT.

Scott Spark 10






Mich würde intressieren:

>_Subjektieve _Erfahrungsberichte - wie fährt sich das Ding so ?
>Ist eine 100mm Gabel ein Probelm ? (Steile Anstiege)
>Stimmt das angegebene Gewicht des oben abgebildeten Bikes (10,5kg) ?
>Wie siehts mit der Haltbarkeit der Lager aus ?
>Ist der Original Scott Dämpfer zu gebauchen?
bzw kann ich den Dämpfer auch gegen einen Anderen tauschen
>Ist der Rahmen sehr (Sturz-)anfällig ? Sehr schnell zu schrotten ?
>Hattet ihr schon mal heftige "Geländeberührungen" ?
>Hält der Lack einigermaßen ?
>Ist das Schaltauge auswechselbar ? Alu?
>Wie kulant ist Scott bei beschädigten Rahmen ? (warum auch immer)

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## 328 (31. Juli 2007)

Sagt mal....fährt hier niemand ein Spark MTB ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (31. Juli 2007)

Schau mal ins Leichtbauforum. Da gibts wenigstens 2-3 Sparkzpezifische Freds.


----------



## 328 (31. Juli 2007)

Ich glaub kaum das mir einer von den "Leichtbauern"
weiterhelfen kann, glaub nicht das von denen jemand
das Teil so richtig fährt


----------



## Exekuhtot (31. Juli 2007)

mit deinen Aussagen erkaufst du dir nicht gerade die Sympathie der Leichtbauer................ da das Teil ein absoluter Leichtbau Rahmen ist solltest du vielleicht darüber nachdenken doch die Leichtbauer zu fragen.


----------



## keroson (31. Juli 2007)

doch, das fährt zumindest einer Richtig. Und zwar richtig cc-Rennen, nicht nur so gemütliche Feierabendtouren wie (ich weiß: stereotyp) so viele Scott Fahrer... Leichtbau ist nicht unbedingt = Vitrinenleichtbau. Nur weil man ein Bike <8kg hat, heißt das noch lange nicht das es nur zum Ausstellen da ist.

edit: ach so der user heißt crazzyeddie


----------



## Catsoft (31. Juli 2007)

Auf der Transalp waren jedenfalls ne "Menge" Leute damit unterwegs.


----------



## keroson (31. Juli 2007)

@catsoft: lassen wir das Thema Scott, es gibt sicher viele Fahrer die damit auch wirklich fahren, aber es gibt auch welche die eben nicht so viel damit fahren.
@328: noch n Leichtbau Typ für deine Bikes: USt ist sackschwer, vor allem die ust Reifen. Benutz lieber normale Faltreifen, aber mit n bissle Dichtmilch ala notubes, eclipse etc. spart je nach reifen bis zu 600gr am Rad, und ist sicher genauso Pannensicher wie n ust Kombo. Ach ja ist 100% Race erprobt.


----------



## mw1774 (31. Juli 2007)

also, dann mal in aller kürze:
spark 10 L, reba wc, mavic slr, xtr kurbel-bremse, rapidfire, f99, duraflite carbon, rr und nn 2.1, gewicht 10.1kg
hab jetzt in 2 monaten ca. 1000km zurückgelegt.
positiv: sehr wendig, guter geradeauslauf, leicht, dämpfer geschlossen > wie hardtail, traktionsmodus > kaum wippen, dämpfer offen > alles wird glattgebügelt, lack und rahmen sehr robust (schottersturz).
negativ: hinterbau könnte etwas steifer sein > bei starkem beschleunigen aus kurven leichte verwindung (liegt vielleicht auch an meinem gewicht von 79kg oder am lrs)

bin superzufrieden, habe allerdings noch keinen vegleich zu einem anderen fully gehabt


----------



## martl03 (1. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich kann momentan nur erste Eindrücke vermitteln (ca. 200 km). Reba SL, 240S/XR4.2D/Conti MK Supersonic, XTR, Marta SL, Syntace P6, F99 und Lowrider Carbon, Flite Carbonium. Wiegt in L mit XTR Pedale, Computer und Flaschenhalter 10,7 kg. Vorher diverse "Metall"-Fullys.

_>Subjektieve Erfahrungsberichte - wie fährt sich das Ding so ?_
Traumhafter vortrieb, Sitzposition in meiner Konfiguration bei 1,82 sehr sportlich, aber voll tourentauglich. Bergauf eine Rakete  

_>Ist eine 100mm Gabel ein Probelm ? (Steile Anstiege)_
Bin bis dato nur 80 mm gefahren und möchte meine 100er nicht mehr tauschen, allerdings wirds bei Dir (BL) sicherlich nicht nach Komfort gehen.

>_Stimmt das angegebene Gewicht des oben abgebildeten Bikes (10,5kg) ?_
Ja in Größe S, allerdings schon mit Pedale, In den Laufrädern, samt Reifen steckt noch reichlich Potential (Siehe div. Bike-Berichte). 

_>Wie siehts mit der Haltbarkeit der Lager aus ?_
Ich hoffe sehr gut  . Momentan sind mir so gut wie keine Negativ-Erfahrungen bekannt.

_>Ist der Original Scott Dämpfer zu gebauchen?_
Großer Sport! Wird zwar kontrovers diskutiert, allerdings ein reines Setup-Thema. Mein Tip: Zum Einstellen schon den Traktionsmodus wählen und max 5 mm "Minisag" konfigurieren, so jedenfalls mein subjektiver Bestcase bei 80 kg.

_>Hält der Lack einigermaßen ?_
Anfänglicher Skepsis zum Trotz, bin ich auch da positiv überrascht. Würde mich interessieren ob das bei stetiger km-Leistung so bleibt.

Werde bei steigender Erfahrung mit dem Teil wieder Berichten.

Gruß

Martl


----------



## Lateralus (1. August 2007)

Sorry für OT, aber hat man in der BL keinen Sponsor? Ich dachte immer, wenn man in der BL mitfahren kann, kriegt man eh ne Ausrüstung gestellt...???...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 328 (1. August 2007)

Träum weiter........



Lateralus schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber hat man in der BL keinen Sponsor? Ich dachte immer, wenn man in der BL mitfahren kann, kriegt man eh ne Ausrüstung gestellt...???...




Na ich hab schon Sponsoren und bekomm auch viel, bzw jetzt ein 10,5 HT umsonst,
ich will aber mal was anderes haben. Einen kleinen Teil werd ich selber zahlen müssen,
denn Rest werd ich schon "aufteilen"


----------



## xc-mtb (1. August 2007)

Sponsoren sind sehr rar gesäht. Wenn man hier und da mal nen Satz Reifen bekommt ist es eigentlich schon ganz gut. Konstante Bundesligaleistungen in den Top-40 qualifizieren einen natürlich für mehr. Dann ist vielleicht auch ein Dienstwagen möglich. 
In der B-Klasse kann man manchmal auch nur mit Co-Factory glücklich sein!

CU there


----------



## Lateralus (1. August 2007)

Dann ist also eher Begeisterung für den Sport und ne Portion Idealismus der Antrieb für Euren Trainings- und sonstigen Aufwand, als die Hoffnung auf ein gewisses Maß an Unterstützung? Was gebt Ihr denn dann so im Jahr aus für Reisekosten, Verschleissmaterial, Reparaturen, Ersatzteile, Trainingspläne, Ernährung...das muss doch ne Menge sein


----------



## Wave (1. August 2007)

würd sagen in etwa das gleiche wie ein ambitionierter hobbymarathonfahrer. (jetzt ne vorstellung)


----------



## vergilbt (7. August 2007)

Hilft dir auch eine Meinung eines Spark20 - Fahrers  

Was ich fahre? bin Guide bei Transalp (heuer bisher 2x) und fahr ab und zu mal ein Rennen (heuer bisher 24h-Rennen München) und habe seit April zirka 30.000HM gemacht. 

Gewicht: habe den OEM -Satz von DtSwiss gegen Crossmax SLR getauscht, die XT-Kurbel gegen XTR. Komme allerdings jetzt erst auf glatt 11,0kg (wenn wir den VDO MC1.0+ vernachlässigen)  

Vortrieb: bergauf im Lockout genial, wie ein Hardtail. Bergab super Zusammenspiel zwischen F100RL und Scott Nude. Bügelt alles weg. Traction-Mode daher nie notwendig für mich, soll heißen bergauf alles zu und runter alles auf.
Auf schnellen Abfahrten ist der Hinterbau in der Kurve etwas weich. Aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Meine absenkbare Marzocchi MX Pro kletterte natürlich besser, hatte aber schlechtere Performance. Daher trotz eher aufsteigendem Vorderrad klares Pro für die Fox.

Haltbarkeit: Hab es bisher noch nicht den Hang hinunter schmeißen müssen. aber Lack sieht sehr haltbar aus. Und das ich als Transalper häufig die Sattelstütze reinschieb, na ja Kratzer an der Sattelstütze sind nichtso schlimm, oder?

Ausstattung: empfehlen kann ich nur aus eigner Erfahrung: schmeiss die XT-Bremsen runter (entgegen aller neuen Tests schlechter Biss, und quitschen tun sie schon seit Jahren), Wechsel den Vorbau gegen was Leichtes, und kürze vor allem den Lenker (habe ich gemacht) oder nimm nen Schmalen.

Ansonst, geniales Rad, was sich bombig fährt (und verdammt gut ausschaut)


Gruß aus München.


----------



## timtim (14. August 2007)

hier ein glücklicher spark 10 besitzer

fahr das rad seit ca. 2 monaten .komme grad von einer alpenquerung und bin sehr zufrieden damit.hab nur den rahmen gekauft und mit vorhandenen parts ergänzt.mein rahmen wiegt in größe L 1835 mit dämpfer ,also nur 70 gramm mehr als die eingebaute reba race u-turn.ein harttail ist meiner meinung nach mit dem rad nicht mehr nötig ,da tuningpotential reichhaltig vorhanden.der dämpfer wurde speziell von dt swiss entwickelt fürs spark.die lager sind lebenslang wartungsfrei ,angeblich.schaltauge kann getauscht werden ,hab meines schon verbogen bei einem sturz am tauernpass ,inclusive schramme in der schwinge .allerdings ist nur der lack zerkratzt ,kommt ein aufkleber drüber,fertig.das schaltauge hab ich gerichtet alles wieder roger!
mein subjektives fazit :ein absolut geniales gerät!superleicht ,superschnell und sehr gut zu händeln,nicht umsonst 133,5 punkte in der BIKE wertung ,platz eins in der ewigen bestenliste !

mit sportlichen grüßen
timtim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

